
Looking for people to test a new app that provide travel recommendations - willowthompson
A small team of us are building a platform&#x2F; app called Triplomat that provides a platform for local people to share authentic recommendations and guides for their city. We are launching the app in March, starting with guides around many &#x27;less discovered&#x27; places around cities.<p>Before launching the app, we want to test it so that we can make it as user-friendly and useful as possible for travelers coming to new places.<p>Please message me if you are interested and would like to download the app completely for free.
======
Raymon_Morgan
I have a team of Alpha and Beta testers. We provide all kind of services.
Message back if you're intrested.

